# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Do Lucid Dreamers Have A Particular Personality Trait In Common?

## slimslowslider

EDIT: moved up from below...

The results from two previous posts have been collated.  
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...20test&st=0
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...showtopic=4326

Both posts asked participants to fill out an on-line Myers-Briggs personality test.  
This was the test used (takes 5 minutes max.):
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes...win/JTypes2.asp

These are the collated results from post 1:
ENFP, INTJ, INFP, ENFP, INFP, INTJ, INFJ, ESFP, INTP, INFJ, ENFP, INTJ, INFJ, ISFP, INTJ, INTP, INFP, ENTP, ENFJ, INFP, INTJ, INTP, ENFP, ENTP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTP, ENFP,INFJ

and the results from post 2: 
INTP, ISFJ, ENFP, INFJ, ISTP, INTP, ENFJ, INFJ, INTP, INTJ, ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, INTJ, INTP, INTP, INTJ, INFJ, 
INFJ, INTP, INFP, INFJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENTP, INTP, INTP, ISTJ, INTJ, ISFJ, INTP, INFJ, ENTP, INFJ, ISFP, INFP, ISFP, INTP

new results:
INFJ, ISTJ, INTJ, ISTP, INFP

total of 72 responses
E(extrovert) 18 (25%)     I(introvert) 54 (75%)
S(sensing) 10  (14%)        N(intuitive) 62 (86%)
T(thinking) 35 (49%)       F(feeling) 37 (51%)       
J(judging) 32 (44%)       P(perceiving) 41 (56%)

So by type - rounded to nearest 0.5% (top 5 in blue):
type, # of repondents, % of respondents, title of type, % in general pop. (US)

ENFP  7   (10 %)   Champion     8.62
ENFJ  3    (4 %)    Teacher       7.52 
ENTP  5   (7%)     Inventor       2.31
ENTJ  0    (0%)       Fieldmarshal 3.49

ESFP  2   (3%)        Performer     4.68 
ESFJ  0    (0%)        Provider       12.16
ESTP  1   (1.5%)      Promoter      2.68
ESTJ  0    (0%)        Supervisor    11.59

INFP  7    (10%)       Healer          6.64
INFJ  12   (17%)     Counselor     7.14
INTP  13  (18%)   Architect        3.01
INTJ  12   (17%)  Mastermind    5.20

ISFP  3    (4%)    Composer      2.86
ISFJ  3     (4%)      Protector        9.45
ISTP 2     (3%)    Operator        2.09
ISTJ  2    (3%)    Inspector       10.56

No information included (yet?&#33;&#33 :wink2:  on the degree of lucidity or whether natural or learnt.  So if any LDers want to have a go, could they please also give some indication of lucid ability.

*My personality type is:*  ENFP (strongly N, weakly E)

*Natural or Learnt? [N/L]:* 
N  
Natural LDer from early childhood who has improved through practice and study.

*Frequency
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]:* 
2 
(1-3 times per week without trying, 1-3+ per night when regularly reading DV(thanks folks&#33 :wink2:  and doing various exercises or WILDing.)

*Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]:* 
2 
(1-10mins, often longer, and occassionally it seems like its all night.)

*Control 
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]:* 
2 
(usually just of myself, but sometimes god-like & total - at least as much as my creativity allows)


Thanks in Advance  :smiley:  

LINKS to other DV posts mentioning/discussing personality tests
Poll: What&#39;s Your Enneagram Type? 
Global Personality Test
The Spark (is gay)
Are we all geeks?
Common Thread

----------


## pj

Speculation only - but I think you&#39;ll find an adventurous streak among LDers - those interested in the arts, (I&#39;m a musician and composer,) those who enjoy pushing the envelope to experience new things, and those who are fascinated with spiritual/paranormal experiences.

The common trait would be an adventurous curiosity, if you were to try boiling it down.

It will be fascinating to see what others come up with.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The common trait would be an adventurous curiosity, if you were to try boiling it down.
> [/b]



That is probably a very good assumption.  

I am not very creative, however I am not very good at lucid dreaming either&#33;  But I would like to be.  Maybe it will work the other way and make me more creative.

I did that Minnesota personality test one time but I can&#39;t really remember the results.  All I remember was being introverted rather than extroverted, but I knew that already.

----------


## Howie

I do think that there is a certain personality type that can be associated with lucid dreaming. Of coarse there are always the many variables to account for.
If you separate lucid dreamers into at least two categories ~(could be many) Those who have naturally experienced lucid dreaming.Those who have sought out lucid dreaming.I think the ladder has to hurdle our preconceived thought process&#39;s. Open mindedness to over come our conditioning as a developed brain.
There is a good possibility that in the end the both would obtain the same attributes. I will go out on a limb and even mention that perhaps lucid dreamers are more oriented, right brain hemisphere thinkers.

I conducted a right and left hand study to try and do just that. It has been thought that more creative, artistic people are left handed. The results were not convincing of that.

I would also like to give a small example that we all can see. A  person who may be more right hemisphere oriented is often more gifted in a linear, structured  thought process. Math skills verbal and social skills etc.. 
If you take notice in our own Forum.  Many members who reside in the extended discussion and more debatable Forums do not frequent as often take part in the more  lucid dreaming aspects of Dream Views.
Given the nature of many of the topics you can notice the large difference between topics associated within the Artist&#39;s Corner compared to that of the Extended discussion, philosophy, Religion and Spirituality Forums.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I don&#39;t think lucid dreamers have to fit one specific personality, although I do think certain personalities are more adapted to pick up lucid dreaming more easily. The way I feel, the only trait a person really needs is open-mindedness, to accept the "differentness" of lucid dreaming. Myself, I think I pretty much fit into pj&#39;s "adventurous curiosity" personality, but I also am pretty open-minded.

I think I read that 1 in 5 (20%) people experience a lucid dream sometime during their life, although I don&#39;t know how many of those actually try to.

----------


## slimslowslider

EDIT: rearranged so that the post makes a little more sense.

----------


## wasup

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=4326&st=0

That&#39;s another good post (I posted there woot).
I won&#39;t add it up or anything.  I found a lot of us had e/i ntp

----------


## slimslowslider

Ataraxis - thanks - I&#39;ll add them in an EDIT

----------


## Indecent Exposure

On th epolticial side of things I&#39;ll think you&#39;ll find a great deal of liberals,
and also a lot of people who are not religious but slightly spiritual,
in the sense that they meditate and are rather hmm peaceful and content?
obviously there will be a great deal of variation with some people

I have found that compared to other lucid dreaming forums this forum contains and allows more degrees of skepticism, which in my eyes is a good thing,

Imran

----------


## TweaK

The trait is that they/we all like Lucid dreaming, of course &#33;  :smiley:

----------


## zhine

my Type is 
INFJ 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
44 25 38 1 


am not too sure about several of the questions tho&#33;&#33;


My personality type is: INFJ 
Natural or Learnt? Natural LDer for as long as can remember
Frequency: 1-3 times per month without trying, 1-3+ per night when focussing on it
Perceived Duration: 1-10mins
Control: excellent in terms of the actions I decide to take, choose to let most of the scenery unveil itself as I want to see what turns up, especially when seeking dream teachers

----------


## STsung

I&#39;m ISTJ if I remember it well and strong introvert and thinking.  I can&#39;t find the actual results (as there are on my HDD and I don&#39;t have access to it - but I will post them if I find them). 


My personality type is: ISTJ
Natural or Learnt? Natural LDer from early childhood. 
Frequency: I&#39;m almost everytime, but I take full control only when I want to have one and that is not periodic.  
Perceived Duration: no idea as my dreams take much longer than just hours or minutes. 
Control: full control if LD is induced. otherwise the level of control changes. usually I&#39;m in full control of myself and I can slightly change the rest. still I have the ability restart a dream.

----------


## slimslowslider

If anyone wants to add their results - rest assured I will add any new data to the lists above, from time to time&#33;

----------


## Zacco

I&#39;m an INFJ.

11 38 75 11 % 

My personality type is: INFJ 
Natural or Learnt? more learnt than natural with a few unknowing instances in childhood
Frequency: <2 per month w/o trying; <5 per month when focused
Perceived Duration: close to 5 minutes max
Control: usually have to state what I want before going to sleep in order to work right; otherwise, I mindlessly do things.

I&#39;m more creative than logical.
Mathematics and how the world works has never interested me.
Music and philosophy have always been my favorite hobbies.

I guess I&#39;m right-brained.  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving
67	50	50	33

ISTP but in the sensing and thinking im 50%. I have taken this test before and in the other one i was an ISTP too but for more than 50%. so i basically still think im an ISTP.

Natural or Learnt? [N/L]:
I used to be natural but i learned how to do it again.

Frequency
3

Perceived Duration
1

Control
2

----------


## Aneas

my Type is 
INFP
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
33 50 38 11



My personality type is: INFP
Natural or Learnt? Natural LDer for as long as can remember
Frequency: Every time I sleep
Perceived Duration: From sleep to waking
Control: Complete

----------


## slimslowslider

I&#39;ve just updated the totals including the recent results (in first post).

It would still be very interesting to check which of the original results were from lucid dreamers, natural or learnt.  
One day I&#39;ll trawl through the posts for clues... or PM if you know.
Perosnality traits change over time - so feel free to do the test again&#33;

The most obvious patterns so far are that most repsondants are Intuitive Introverts, and that the three most popular types are so much more frequent than found in the general population.

INFJ 12 (17%) Counselor 7.14
INTP 13 (18%) Architect 3.01
INTJ 12 (17%) Mastermind 5.20

I&#39;ll keep updating from time to time as new data arrives.

----------


## Kyhaar

My personality type is: INFJ ( I=11 N=25 F= 75 J=56) (Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging)

Natural or Learnt? [N/L]: 
*L*earnt, but I recently discovered that my mother was a natural lucid dreamer as a kid, so heritage might have something to do with my ability. 

Frequency
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]: 

3 (1-5 a month)

Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]: 
2  (1-10mins)

Control 
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]: 

4 (Aware of dreaming, but little control)

Edit: As a side note, I als participated in your VAK type survey  :wink2:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Our Particular personality trait? WE&#39;RE ALL CRAZY&#33;&#33;&#33; haha&#092;

this is what i scored  

Your Type is 
ENFP 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
1             12             25            33 



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:
slightly expressed extravert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed perceiving personality

----------


## bro

Hmm, I&#39;m not sure what to post here. I think mostly no. I think the only thing we have in common is the desire for LD&#39;s for whatever reason you may have. We want the ability to control a universe maybe.

----------


## dodobird

your Type is
INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences &#37;
44	25	50	22

----------


## george

ENTP

Extraverted 33&#37;
Intuitive 62%
Thinking 1%
Perceiving 11%

----------


## TheExile

ROFL - thats my type

----------


## Grexxis

I really don't feel like taking the test again so I don't have the percents. But we had to take this exact same test for my career readiness class. I took it two times and each time got INTJ... Mastermind, ha, then why do I feel as smart as a fucking happy meal... It does seem that most people here Introverted Intuitive. Which seems to make sense to me since lucid dreaming is definately a more introverted experience...

----------


## Jeff777

We all believe in something deeper than what meets society's conventional eye.  And we do have an adventurous and whimsical streak perhaps with a twist of fantasy driven dreams and desires.

----------


## Kromoh

ENFJ

1&#37;	62%	12%	33%

Which makes me a teacher. Pretty much my type, really.

----------


## ExoByte

ENFP, go figure. 1,75,12,44

----------


## orange_entity

Personality type: INTJ (borderline INTP)

Natural or Learnt? [N/L]:
N, found out on my own. In my first LD I was running away from a DC who was trying to kill me... In fear I wished I had something to shield myself and it suddenly appeared. I then remembered the strange event happened because I was dreaming.

Frequency
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]:
Varies between 2-3

Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]:
It's random. These days it's 2 but sometimes it'll be 1 or 3.

Control
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]:
Mostly 1 sometimes 2.

----------


## King K

*Personality type:*
INTJ

*Introverted:*
89&#37; 

_Geez..._

*Intuitive:*
50%

*Thinking:*
25%

*Judging:*
11%

*Natural or Learnt? [N/L]:*
L

_I used to have nothing but horrible nightmares._

*Frequency 
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]:*
3

_I don't LD too frequently because I usually sleep less than 5 hours daily and I started LDing just a few months ago._

*Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]:*
2

_They aren't too long._

*Control
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]:*
4

_I can hardly control my dreams, I seem to get frustrated too easily and can't seem to have much control on my self, I think that I have never been able to fly in a dream for example, I always end up falling.

However, I sometimes get startled by my own powers, I usually don't have too much control over them and I end up destroying everything or causing complete chaos, it gets really scary sometimes._

----------


## Bad Wolf

*My personality type is:* ISTP

*Introverted:*
100% (That's right, I'm incredibly anti-social)

*Sensing:*
25%

*Thinking:*
25%

*Perceiving:*
22%

*Natural or Learnt? [N/L]:* 
N 

*Frequency:*
Generally 1-3 times a month

*Perceived Duration:*
Not very long

*Control:*
2

----------


## lostification

INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
6&#37;            12%       50%         33% 

Natural or Learnt? [N/L]: 
Natural

Frequency
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]: 
2, 3-4 times a week 

Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]: 
Varies from 1-2 


Control 
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]: 
2

----------


## annsie

My personality type is: INTJ

Natural or Learnt? [N/L]: 
*N* 
Natural LDer from teenager.

Frequency
[1-5 /night = 1, 1-5 /week = 2, 1-5 /month = 3, 1-5/year = 4]: 
*2* 
1-3 times per week without trying, didnt know could make it more often.

Perceived Duration
[10+ minutes = 1, 1-10 minutes = 2, 1-60 seconds = 3]: 
*1* 
Usually about 20-30 mins. 

Control 
[1 = god-like total; 2 = control over DCs, and dream world with abilities such as telekinesis, teleport; 3 = full awarness of dream, full control of self, including flying etc; 4 = aware of dreaming, some control of self ]: 
*3*

----------


## Kromoh

Personal view: (most) LDers are introverted. It just makes sense. It requires the ability to see your inner thoughts to be able to get lucid. It requires beign suspiscious and thinking to yourself. Bah oyu get it.

btw, after months, I took the test again. Same result, but different percentages. I guess I just grew with time  :wink2:

----------

